# Wee Wee Chu



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

One beautiful December evening Pedro and his girlfriend Rosita were sitting by the side of the ocean.

It was a romantic full moon, when Pedro said,
'Hey, mamacita, let's do Wee wee chu.'

Oh no, not now, let's look at the moon!' said Rosita.
Oh, c'mon baby, let's you and I do Wee wee chu.

I love you and it's the perfect time,' Pedro begged.
'But I wanna just hold your hand and watch the moon.' replied Rosita.

Please, corazoncito, just once, do Wee wee chu with me.'
Rosita looked at Pedro and said, 'OK, one time, we'll do Wee wee chu.'

Pedro grabbed his guitar and they both sang.....
'Wee wee chu a Merry Christmas, Wee wee chu a Merry
Christmas, Wee wee chu a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year.'

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!*

NOW GET YOUR MIND OUT OF THE GUTTER!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's great *******!! My wife loved it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Ditto wife got a good chuckle


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I came across that, & when I quit laughing said yea, I know know a bunch that'll like this.


----------

